# Cancel Contract?



## gwilson (Apr 9, 2021)

Has anyone had success canceling their contract long after the rescission period?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 9, 2021)

gwilson said:


> Has anyone had success canceling their contract long after the rescission period?



The only thing I can think of is death. When a person passes away no one has to claim their timeshare. Most people sell these memberships but the membership has to be paid off for most buyers to want it. If money is owed on the membership some people will stop paying and just let it foreclose then take the credit score hit.

Bill


----------



## rrsafety (Apr 9, 2021)

gwilson said:


> Has anyone had success canceling their contract long after the rescission period?


Depends on the who, what and where....


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 9, 2021)

.

You can't cancel any contract after the end of the rescission period.  You can make alternative choices such as:


    1).   Sell or give away your ownership

    2).   Declare bankruptcy (which can have a lot of downside to it).

    3).   Give your ownership back to the HOA



In any event, don't fall for any of those absolute scams from folks who claim they can solve your problem with an upfront fee.  They will simply take your money and disappear forever.

Welcome to TUG.




.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> .
> 
> You can't cancel any contract after the end of the rescission period.  You can make alternative choices such as:
> 
> ...


There is no need to declare bankruptcy unless there is a mortgage against it. If it is paid in full, one could stop paying. I don't know how Worldmark works because I don't think it is deeded. So they couldn't foreclose if you don't pay MFs.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 9, 2021)

If the Worldmark Account if fully paid off there are 3 Options:
1. Pay the yearly Maintenance Fees and learn to enjoy it.
2. Through Wyndham explore Ovation (turning back to Wyndham).
3. Go to www.wmowners.com and sell it.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 9, 2021)

gwilson said:


> Has anyone had success canceling their contract long after the rescission period?


If you have a mortgage on it no.  If its paid off, many companies will take them back.  Resale options are unlimited and depend on location and timing.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome to TUG @gwilson

You didn't give us any info about your situation, but essentially, no. All you can do is stop paying, and deal with the consequences.

If you have the good health, and money to travel, WorldMark is a very flexible timeshare system. If you can afford it, begin using it.  If you can't, stop paying now. Do not sign up with any outfit that calls you, claiming they can get you out of the contract. You will just throw away more money.
If you keep it, NEVER attend an "owner update". Just say "no, thank you", then walk away. Ignore the person who yells after you, or follows you.


----------

